# Setting up a nursery in the Algarve



## Kirsty16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am a qualified nursery teacher (trained & certified in the UK) wanting to set up a nursery/childrens centre in the Algarve. I am looking for any advice regarding rules & regulations, inspections & licencing. 

Also, many people tell me that there is much funding available to start up this type of business but so far I have had no luck. 

Any help or advice on any of the above would be very much appreciated.


----------



## qwerty1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Kirsty,

Just seen your post. I hope you are still interested in opening a day nursery, because I am also a trained and certified UK teacher who is looking for trained and qualified nursery teachers to set up a day nursery here in the Algarve.

If you would like we could help each other instead of competing with each other.
I am looking to set up in the Lagoa/Portimao/Lagos area.


----------

